# How connect android smartphone?

## pmam

I have a new android smartphone - first time with android - 

last phone was my lovely nokia n97 sybian - please do not laugh -

I am not a poor man - just prefer to have  a free choice...   :Smile: 

OK - symbian was connected automatically, but  android needs more to connect to gentoo - 

Please advise if this is the right wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering

or there are other ways?

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Please advise if this is the right wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering
> 
> or there are other ways?

 

Also https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTP#Usage and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android/adb

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well be more specific.

smartphone can be anything..

lets assume android

adb => move / remove / update software of your phone when you have e.g. a googel developer phone as google nexus 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10

mtp => only move a few files from camera folder

```
[I] dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager

     Available versions:  (~)21^m (~)21.1^m (~)22^m (~)22.0.1^m (~)22.0.1-r1^m (~)22.0.4^m (~)22.0.5^m (~)22.0.5-r1^m (~)22.2.1^m (~)22.3^m (~)22.6^m (~)22.6.1^m (~)23^m

     Installed versions:  23^m(21:38:44 26.03.2015)

     Homepage:            http://developer.android.com

     Description:         Open Handset Alliance's Android SDK

```

you can do basic stuff with android debug bridge, adb. if you do not have any constraints from your phone manufacturer.

mtp may also works. media transfer protocol.

you need to enable those features on your phone first

you may alos use airdroid - wifi - your computer. that should work for sure...

bluetooth also 

tethering may work but i never got it working. 

most of the advanced features needs a rooted phone which you may not have at all.

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> well be more specific

 

Can not be more specific than this: 

http://www.pandawill.com/gionee-elife-e7-smartphone-3gb-32gb-55-inch-fhd-gorilla-glass-quad-core-nfc-160mp-p98290.html

 *Quote:*   

> you may alos use airdroid - wifi - your computer. that should work for sure... 

 

Is this an application from google play? 

 *Quote:*   

> most of the advanced features needs a rooted phone which you may not have at all

 

Probably I will have it after some playing with the new device - but if it is useful I will try to have it sooner

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Tethering need to be enabled in the phone and the PC kernel.

It cab be disabled by your network, if you bought a networed locked phone.

In some regions networks charge extra for tethering.

I rarely use my tethering but it worked last time I needed it.  Wifi Hotspot is more useful.

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon, 

So meanwhile I will not use tethering - 

I am going to use MTP.

Please explain how to implement  Wifi Hotspot - 

Is it the same as tw04l124 suggested 'airdroid - wifi'? 

Thanks

----------

## pmam

charles17,

I followed wiki's MTP but do not understand what exactly to do with last part - I did:

```
mkdir /Home/mg/Downloads/AndroidDevice
```

Then connected smartphone but get:

```
mg@mg_6300 ~/Downloads $ mtpfs AndroidDevice

Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.
```

Please advise.  

Thanks

----------

## Roman_Gruber

tethering is a kernel feature which needs to be enabled in both kernels, computer and phone.

(its easier when you make on the phone an wiki hotspot and use the wifi stack on your computer). as needy said, the sim card provider may charge you extra fees when they see what you are doing with your card.... in some regions..

you can share your network with bluetooth, wifi, tethering ...

you may just check your settings ...

In my expierence iwth a  nexus 4 from google. without root and custom rom, android is fairly limited. samsung removes guarantee when you root a phone for example. thats why i do never buy samsung again.

i think androidcentral or some other android page would be better for first reading ...

----------

## Logicien

Using the wireless stack, my computer is an access point, I see Android arborescence from my computer by activating an FTP server on Android. I see my computer arborescence from Android using Samba on the computer.

----------

## pmam

Something is missing regarding MTP

and do not know how to share files with hot spot -

I see that need to activate it in smartphone but how to go ahead?

I just want to transfer files between android device to desktop and I am quite stuck...

Please try to advise or any link

----------

## pmam

Logicien Hi,

It seems your post is in the right direction but please be more detailed or attach some links:

wireless stack & access point - how to do it? 

FTP server on Android - I need to download any FTP application or it is built in Android?

Thanks

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

on the computer, you need a wireless card that can be use as an access point. Not all cards can, you need to check the specifications. Of course it must be support by the Linux kernel.

With the Hostapd and Dnsmasq servers, you can make your Linux desktop become an access point. If you have already a wireless router who put all machines on the same local network, you don't need your computer to be an access point. Your local wireless network should be available. But you need Samba to be configure and up to be able to see your computer files from Android. On the computer, you can use an FTP server as well.

On Android, you need to install an FTP server (or a Samba server). I use Serveur Ftp . To see the computer Samba share from Android, I use Ghost Commander and it's Gost Commander Samba plugin. It work well. 

Than on the computer, any Ftp client should be able to see Android files. I use an Internet browser. Not that with Air droid server on Android, you can manage Android from a remote computer using an Internet browser.

All the Android softwares mentionned must be install from Google Play Store.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Something is missing regarding MTP
> 
> and do not know how to share files with hot spot -
> 
> I see that need to activate it in smartphone but how to go ahead?
> ...

 

than use the android debug bridge

or

```
[I] sys-fs/mtpfs

     Available versions:  1.0 (~)1.1 (~)1.1-r1 (~)1.1-r2 {debug mad}

     Installed versions:  1.1-r2(21:08:49 06.08.2015)(mad -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.adebenham.com/mtpfs/

     Description:         A FUSE filesystem providing access to MTP devices

[I] sys-fs/simple-mtpfs

     Available versions:  0.1 (~)0.2 **9999

     Installed versions:  0.2(21:24:23 01.01.2014)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/phatina/simple-mtpfs

     Description:         Simple MTP fuse filesystem driver

```

android debug bridge worked for my developer phone and tablet, mtp hardly and tethering i got never to work ...

airdroid app can do  taht too ..

----------

## Yamakuzure

I couldn't get mtpfs to work with my Sony Xperia Z1.

But if you are using KDE4, just emerge kde-misc/kio-mtp and the phone connects/disconnects automatically in KDE4.

----------

## pmam

Yamakuzure Hi, 

 *Quote:*   

> But if you are using KDE4, just emerge kde-misc/kio-mtp and the phone connects/disconnects automatically in KDE4.

 

You are great!  Now it is automatically connected with KDE   :Very Happy: 

Later on I will work on other options mentioned here...

Thanks a lot

----------

## pmam

Yamakuzureת

After I succeeded to connect with KDE, according your advise,

I switched back to LXDE (my favour DE) and quite surprisingly it is working as well   :Very Happy: 

Probably kde-misc/kio-mtp is the sulotion for some other DEs - 

and/or the first connection with KDE established connection for other DEs

Thanks

----------

## mv

I have good experience with sys-fs/simple-mtpfs.

sys-fs/mtpfs, in contrast, often did not find (or lost very quickly) the connection, copied into wrong directories, etc; using the libmtp binaries directly was a bit more reliable, but simple-mtpfs always worked like a charm.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

> I have good experience with sys-fs/simple-mtpfs.
> 
> sys-fs/mtpfs, in contrast, often did not find (or lost very quickly) the connection, copied into wrong directories, etc; using the libmtp binaries directly was a bit more reliable, but simple-mtpfs always worked like a charm.

 mtpfs and simple-mtpfs where the first I tried, but both were not able to find my phone.  :Sad: 

----------

## mirekm

You could try kde-connect.

You will need to install the program on both android device and your PC, then pair the devices over wifi, and after that you can enjoy with many features like shared clipboard, displaying of messages on PC, and viewing files on your phone.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> You could try kde-connect.
> 
> You will need to install the program on both android device and your PC, then pair the devices over wifi, and after that you can enjoy with many features like shared clipboard, displaying of messages on PC, and viewing files on your phone.

 You mean kde-misc/kdeconnect, right? I'll try that one out.

Edit: Wow! You have to enable kdeconnect in the system panel, then everything works like a charm.

Great find, mirekm, thank you very much!

----------

## pmam

Yamakuzure,

 *Quote:*   

> You have to enable kdeconnect in the system panel, then everything works like a charm.

 

Yes - I have installed it already and it looks very useful and fancy - 

I wanted to write here a post but you are faster   :Smile: 

I just installed it  and also sys-fs/sshfs-fuse and installed app kdeconnect in smartphone, did pairing and it seems ok -  But What do you mean by?

 *Quote:*   

> You have to enable kdeconnect in the system panel

 

May be I miss something...

One thing I noticed: Your tip regarding kde-misc/kio-mtp is working with LXDE as well - 

but so far I did not succeed to connect with kdeconnect and LXDE - It is working only with KDE - But works very nice!  :Smile: 

mirekm,

You are great! 

Thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

----------

